#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Recording slide show ruins animation

## benishiryo

hi guys. never had to post a true blue powerpoint problem before. had questions on how to work with Excel-Powerpoint but never just powerpoint. 

so my goal here is to convert the powerpoint slideshow into a video. video will show:
1st text box
play a video file along with 2nd text box and 1st text box disappearing.

what i did in Powerpoint:
put in 1st textbox and text
put in 2nd textbox and text
record video via Insert tab -> Screen Recording
click on 1st textbox -> Animations Tab -> Fade
click on 2nd textbox -> Animations Tab -> Fade
click on 1st textbox -> Animations Tab -> Add Animation -> Disappear
click on video -> Animations Tab -> Play
click on Animations Tab -> Animation Pane. 
rearrange in the sequence of 1st textbox, 2nd textbox, video, disappearing of 1st textbox. 
select the video and disappearing of 1st textbox. make it Start with Previous
go to SlideShow tab -> Record Slide show. Uncheck Narrations. Start recording
click once to show 1st textbox. wait for a second. click once to show video and 2nd textbox with 1st textbox disappearing. click once to end it. 

but when you press F5 to start slideshow, textbox 1 never appears. 

ps: seems like i can't upload a powerpoint file. I thought i used to be able to. will upload it in onedrive:
https://1drv.ms/p/s!AmD32kb0vKzEgQ6VIEz0ac6w0yO2

----------


## sandy666

Maybe alternatively Steps Recorder?  :Cool:

----------


## benishiryo

thanks, sandy. but Steps Recorder is only for screenshots no? i used it before and googled again to ensure that i got it right.

----------


## sandy666

so try FastStone Capture, many things, movies included  :Smilie:

----------


## benishiryo

Thanks again, Sandy. i am aware of 3rd party programs which can do screen recording, but i wanted to resolve this powerpoint problem though.  :Smilie:

----------


## sandy666

No problem
good luck  :Wink:

----------

